# Shelby Identification And Value?



## Sacket cycle works (Aug 6, 2016)

I picked this old girls bike up out of a barn in the Middle of no where. I was just curious of it's date and the value of this bicycle. The headbadge and front headlight are both intact on this one. The headlight is chrome and has three ribs on the top. 
Any information is appreciated. 
Thanks


----------



## slick (Aug 6, 2016)

Killer bike. It appears to be a late 1939 or early 1940 Shelby. Shockease fork was available late 1939. The rack boggles me. Id like to see more pictures of it please? As far as value, i see $250-300 ish.


----------



## Sacket cycle works (Aug 7, 2016)

I'm getting ready to go wash it off. It's mostly mud that's on the bike. I'll snap more photos while I'm out there


----------



## Sacket cycle works (Aug 7, 2016)

Here are some more pics of the rack and bike.


----------



## slick (Aug 7, 2016)

Wow that came out great!! I like that.


----------



## sue12 (Aug 7, 2016)

Hola Chris how ya been? uwould say this bike is White Wall approved. Hey where is the middle of no where? Aubery or like that?


----------

